# Dell 1395 minicard LED does not work

## yak4771

Hi,

My laptop is Dell Vostro 1510, I installed Gentoo with ~amd64 keyword in /etc/make.conf

I followed http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx#Kernel_Driver, but now the wifi LED does not work. And I don't think the wifi would work before I fix the LED problem (I installed wicd but wicd-curses says that no wireless card found).

In kernel, I have enabled the following:

 <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

         [*]   Enable LED triggers

       <M> RF switch subsystem support  --->

     Device Drivers  --->

       [*] LED Support  --->

         [*] LED Trigger support

         <M>   LED Timer Trigger

         <M>   LED Heartbeat Trigger

         <M>   LED Default ON Trigger

       Input device support  --->

         -*- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)

           <M> Polled input device skeleton

And I have included all modules needed in /etc/conf.d/modules

Now, the LED is on after booting, but if I turn it off by switch, I can never turn it on again.

I have some other hardware problems (nVidia mtrr, synaptics touchpad does not respond to touching the pad, etc), but wifi is important, so I need to solve this problem first so I can start using Gentoo on my laptop.

Any ideas?

----------

## menschmeier

I am not an exper for this problem.

Did you built the driver (broadcom 43xx) for your wifi card? Is it built as module or built-in int the kernel?

What is the output of lspci, lsmod and ifconfig -a?

----------

